# Resources > Education Center >  >  Hi! I need interviewees for my research project.

## NoctemConArtist

My research project is due on 3/24 so there's less than 2 weeks before I need an answer. The project topic is, "Can Lucid Dreaming Help Improve People's Lives?" I would very much appreciate it if users who are experienced with lucid dreaming can answer these questions thoroughly, at least one paragraph but ideally a longer paragraph  ::D: 

1) In what ways do you think the practice of lucid dreaming can positively affect your waking life?

2) What has been your own experience with lucid dreaming positively benefiting your waking life? Relate some specific examples on how your actions or attitudes in dreams have translated into waking life. (For example, have you practiced a skill or a difficult task in a dream? Have you used it to overcome nightmares? Be specific)

3) How would you say you are different today from before you began to lucid dream?

4) Do you think lucid dreaming should be adopted as a standard method of psychological therapy? Why or why not?

5) Are there any insights unanswered in the above questions that you would like to share regarding lucid dreaming and its connection to waking life? (Uber lazy question I know ;D)

Alright, thank you everyone in advance  :smiley: )

----------


## The Cusp

1) In order to achieve frequent lucids, you need a certain level of mindfulness that can only be beneficial to waking life.  Opportunities for creative problem solving, peace of mind from recreational dreams.

2) Saved my life, literally.  At the time I have having lucids where I was tipped off by something menacing or some imminent danger where I would say "NO! This can't be happening!".  After awhile I would just yell out "NO!" and go into lucid jedi mode.  In the real world, I'm crossing the street where 2 vans stopped at the light are obstructing my view.  I walk out past the second van and see a speeding car only feet away from me.  Just like I had done over and over in my lucids, my mind screamed "NO!".  I jumped straight up, went into a roll across the hood of the car, across the windsheild like it was a ramp, flew 20 feet (according to the police report, they measured the distance to my blood pool), landed in a roll again, did a few sommersaults to disperse my momentum, and stopped on my feet.  Only broke a toe.  After the car it me, it hit another woman and broke both her legs.

3)My entire perspective on reality has changed because of it.  2 weeks isn't enough time to get into it.

4)No.  Teaching dream control should be the standard method.  Lucids are too inconsistent and often too short for therapy.  Therapy would be required to teach proper use of lucid dreaming.  

5)Dream control methods work almost as good in waking life as they do the dream world.  Dreams are an expression of duality, they waveform counterpart to our waking particle reality.  

5)

----------

